# Gerbil Breeders in Liverpool or Lancaster



## earthell (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm looking for any gerbil breeders in or around the areas of Lancaster or Liverpool who will have gerbils for sale during September or October. I'd like to buy a pair of same sex gerbils, preferably male but I'm not too bothered - the main priority is buying from a good breeder who treats the animals well rather than a pet shop where the welfare of the animals might be undermined.

If you live in these areas and have gerbils for sale, or know somebody else to fit the description, please do contact me! 

Thanks!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Have you contacted any local rescue centres? I know some centres do get baby gerbils handed in at times.


----------



## earthell (Sep 1, 2010)

No I haven't tried that actually. I'm looking around for nearby rescue centers now though! Thanks for the tip 

I'd still like to hear from breeders though, in case I'm unable to find any nearby rescues with gerbils!


----------

